# bike neu mit ahorn bepulvert???



## MATTESM (31. Januar 2005)

vor geraumer zeit gab es hier eine fred in dem sich einige in sachen pulverbeschichtung mit ahorn-design ausgetauscht haben. ist daraus eigentlich etwas konkretes geworden? gibt es mittlerweile RMs die ein neues ahorn-dekor bekommen haben? erfahrungen? empfehlungen? 

grüße

..m..


----------



## clemson (11. Februar 2005)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=135942
da ist er wieder aufgetaucht......

hoffe mal das ich es zu einem der nächsten ig münchen schaffe und wir über unserer neues kleidchen für die rockies quatschen können

mfg
clemson


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MATTESM (11. Februar 2005)

macht sinn... sind dann aber schon schön spät dran, da die saison vor der tür steht... bei den bildern die da in schwarz-weiss und im detail zu sehen sind könnte man meinen dass man das auch will... und schwarz-weiss bei einem element... ich könnt mich über den anspruch eines original designs hinweg setzen... nunr was mach ich mit meiner feuerroten scareb? so lassen? ...?

..m..


----------

